
iOS 10 and MacOS Sierra: Networking for the Modern Internet - tambourine_man
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/06/ipv6-ecn-qos-and-other-networking-improvements-in-ios-10-and-macos-sierra/
======
FireBeyond
It may be seen as complexity, but it's something I loved in Windows. The
ability to flag any connection as metered.

\- I used it for my AT&T LTE USB modem.

\- I used it in my car, which has a wireless access point connected to LTE.

Apple's "solution" seems to be (and I can't recall if it was even directly
described as such) "we're moving to a world where cellular data will be the
same as Wifi, so..."

Except here's a fun fact for you. Did you know the same amount of money will
buy you _less than half_ the data package in 2016 from AT&T and Verizon as it
would have bought you in 2012? Data is twice as expensive now over cellular,
not half.

~~~
vegasje
Do you happen to have any articles or data to back up that claim?

I don't disagree, but I'd love to see the rate changes over time.

~~~
chongli
I can't speak for the US, but here in Canada prices have gone through the
roof. When the iPhone first came out you could get a 6GB plan for $55/month
with Rogers. Now for 5GB you're looking at $105/month, bring your own device.

~~~
Mister_Snuggles
It depends on where you live.

In Saskatchewan, for example, there is a public sector telco (Sasktel) that
provides the same services that the big three national telcos (Rogers, Bell,
Telus) provide. As a result, the prices in Saskatchewan are significantly
cheaper than in neighbouring Alberta (where there are only the big three).

It's very eye-opening to go to the Rogers site and flip between AB and SK to
see how the prices change.

I'm deliberately excluding the smaller players like Wind because they don't
provide the same service, the smaller players lack the geographical coverage
that the big three have.

~~~
nneonneo
I'm from Saskatchewan, and I can say that Sasktel is quite a good ISP and
telco. Despite the relatively small, sparse population of SK, the prices are
quite low, and I think Sasktel is the major reason for competitive pricing.

As a direct example of the Rogers pricing difference, the 10 GB "share
everything" plan (unlimited talk/text) costs $65/mo in SK but over twice that,
$135/mo in AB!

~~~
tonyarkles
Awesome to see so many Saskatchewan folks here! For comparison-sake, I'm on
the 13GB Sasktel plan, and tax-in my bill comes to $102.

------
scrollaway
"IPv6-only cell service is coming soon, get your apps ready"

And yet, AWS itself doesn't natively support IPv6 - you have to create a
gateway for it. Grr. (Sorry for the off-topic rant)

I'm curious, how does Apple detect apps which don't support IPv6?

~~~
toomuchtodo
> And yet, AWS itself doesn't natively support IPv6

Public ELBs support it. And even if you're only using one instance behind the
ELB, its $14/month for that ELB. No one needs IPv6 on backend instances if
they're only talking to the outside world through ELBs.

EDIT: I'm wrong.

> Load balancers in a VPC support IPv4 addresses only.

[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/ElasticLoadBalancing/latest/Devel...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/ElasticLoadBalancing/latest/DeveloperGuide/elb-
internet-facing-load-balancers.html)

~~~
sandstrom
Only in Ec2 classic which isn't available to most AWS users. VPCs don't have
it. So in practice AWS has almost zero IPv6 support.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thanks for pointing out my mistake! I've corrected my comment.

------
ex3ndr
How we can connect by IP address? In Telegram and in Actor we have done direct
connection by IP because many public networks have very bad DNS servers. Also
banning by host name is much easier than by IP address and avoid government
censorship we need to use plain IP addresses and have our own IP sync in
messaging apps. But NAT64 doesn't allow plain ipv4 conenction? Right?

~~~
p1mrx
On Android, if you connect to an IPv4 address, 464XLAT will send it to the
NAT64 automatically.

iOS doesn't implement 464XLAT, but you can call getaddrinfo("1.2.3.4")
instead:

[https://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/v6ops/current/msg23222...](https://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/v6ops/current/msg23222.html)

------
kev009
The ECN stuff is interesting, any router jockeys here? Do you typically allow
ECN through your peers?

~~~
wtallis
If your network doesn't do AQM that supports ECN marking, then the only
appropriate thing to do is pretend ECN doesn't exist. There's no reason to
tamper with those bits or even observe them unless you are going to use them
to signal that you are experiencing congestion.

The current situation for the other six DiffServ bits is different. The lack
of standardized meaning for them means it's common practice to alter or remove
the prioritization if you don't agree with how your neighbor networks use
those bits.

------
coldcode
Bright House (now Charter) still has no plan to support IPV6. So I can't even
test at home unless I use my cell connection.

~~~
ec109695
You could use a vpn:
[https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/IPv6](https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/IPv6)

